# Craigslist items in St. Louis, MO



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here are some wine making equipment being sold on Craigslist if anybody is interested.

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/1825495670.html - Buon Super Jet Filter

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/1825488334.html - Pneumatic Corker


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 6, 2010)

WOW cool corker. If only it was about $1400.00 cheaper. LOL


----------



## Andy419 (Jul 6, 2010)

"We recently closed our business and have a single bottle pneumatic corker for sale. Corker was only used for 11 months prior to business closing and has corked approx 800 bottles during this time"

No wonder they went out of business -- 800 bottles in 11 months -- Tom does that in about a week


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah - would have to agree - but hey - somebody's loss is someone's else's gain.


----------

